

Can your Twitter client do this? - okeumeni
http://www.textrar.com/APIX/SPage.aspx?apk=F9781064-D862-4EA0-8016-C08B34E50E4E&cbKeyTrend=on&q=google+facebook

======
okeumeni
If too busy :( please try another one of our twitter page here:

[http://www.textrar.com/APIX/SPage.aspx?apk=BD9931B0-0563-4CA...](http://www.textrar.com/APIX/SPage.aspx?apk=BD9931B0-0563-4CAF-9433-C97AE2D9F42F&cbKeyTrend=on&q=google++)

------
lzimm
Would it be good for my twitter client to do that?

